# tis the season



## ropensaddle (Sep 30, 2007)

Any one else bowhuntin in the mourning?
I am but supposed to be 85 highs as is
every year at start alot of blowing by the
deer but I keep my best spots for the last
two weeks of bowseason to keep from spooking
the big boys!


----------



## Timberhauler (Oct 1, 2007)

Bow season opened up back in September here,this was the first morning of Muzzleloader season though.I saw herds of deer while I was bowhunting just beyond my reach.I went this morning and didn't see anything except for squirels..So as it stands now...
Deer-1
Hunter-0....It's early in the game though,it will change


----------



## Wood Hick (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out tonight till dusk. Lots of wind here in PA today, makes for bad bow huntin', but it sure is nice to see the season changing! Good luck to all!


----------



## tree md (Oct 2, 2007)

Opening day for me yesterday. I hunted the morning, took care of my phone business and ate lunch, then went back in at about 5. Got up to 83 here... I'd rather not sit in the woods sweating and stink up my spots... Didn't see any deer but it sure beat the heck outa work any day. 

I'm busy for two weeks out but I did have to slip out on opening day. maybe I can slip a hunt or two in this weekend.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 2, 2007)

tree md said:


> Opening day for me yesterday. I hunted the morning, took care of my phone business and ate lunch, then went back in at about 5. Got up to 83 here... I'd rather not sit in the woods sweating and stink up my spots... Didn't see any deer but it sure beat the heck outa work any day.
> 
> I'm busy for two weeks out but I did have to slip out on opening day. maybe I can slip a hunt or two in this weekend.



Better watch out for liaringitus bad this year worst
since turkey season :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 2, 2007)

Last Saturday was our bow opener. Hunted in the morning and saw a red fox.

Got out again last night and saw 7. 4 mature does and 3 little ones. Drew back twice but didn't take a shot. It's still early and we have some venison left. 

I really enjoy this time of year. It's one of my four favorite seasons!!

Almost forgot, heard some turkeys come in. It makes me smile to hear them "talk'n."


----------



## Moss_2152 (Oct 2, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Last Saturday was our bow opener. Hunted in the morning and saw a red fox.
> 
> Got out again last night and saw 7. 4 mature does and 3 little ones. Drew back twice but didn't take a shot. It's still early and we have some venison left.
> 
> ...



Bow Season opened on Monday here, Its open till Dec 31st, with 3 weeks of Shotgun in that time, so I have lots of time, and the big boys seem to roam more later in the season.

I haven't made it out yet, but I'm leaving on Friday morning nice and early for a 9 day Moose hunt. I'll start getting out when I'm back in Mid October.


----------

